
Show HN: Website that finds least amount of clicks between two Wikipedia pages - jehna1
https://wikigolf1.herokuapp.com/
======
jehna1
Hey HN

This is my hobby project I've been working on. At the moment there are
15231991 pages in English wikipedia, and a whopping 671872114 links between
them.

This project uses custom-built Rust parser to parse through the data (in 15
minutes!) and Google BigQuery to find the shortest path between two pages
using a rather simple breadth-first search query.

Let me know what you think!

------
Biqh1
We used to play this game in school. Everybody clicks random article at the
same time then races to traverse links to a decided destination page.

